
Ask HN: Examples of Art Built with Code - etherio
I am working on a school project and was looking for the best examples of art in general built with code. I think it&#x27;s an interesting question and would love to hear about some of the cool examples you might know about.
======
ArtWomb
Sol LeWitt's Work from Instructions is a canonical example of algorithmic
conceptual art.

Sol LeWitt | MoMA

[https://www.moma.org/artists/3528#works](https://www.moma.org/artists/3528#works)

Thinking Machines: Art and Design in the Computer Age, 1959–1989

[https://www.moma.org/calendar/exhibitions/3863](https://www.moma.org/calendar/exhibitions/3863)

The recent vogue is using AI/ML techniques such as Joel Simon's Ganbreeder

[https://www.joelsimon.net/ganbreeder.html](https://www.joelsimon.net/ganbreeder.html)

I'd also check out Artnome blog

[https://www.artnome.com/](https://www.artnome.com/)

Best of luck ;)

